# pkg_libchk -a



## ccc (Aug 6, 2009)

hi

I've done *pkg_libchk -a* on my freeBSD 7.2 and getting this:
	
	



```
# pkg_libchk -a
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_5: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/i386/libJdbcOdbc.so misses libodbcinst.so
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_5: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/i386/libJdbcOdbc.so misses libodbc.so
jdk-1.6.0.3p4_11: /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/i386/libJdbcOdbc.so misses libodbcinst.so
jdk-1.6.0.3p4_11: /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/i386/libJdbcOdbc.so misses libodbc.so
kdeutils-3.5.10_2: /usr/local/bin/superkaramba misses libpython2.5.so
```
Howto solve these problems?


----------

